
Ask HN: SaaS idea that is simple enough for a one-man-shop? - borplk
I wonder if anyone else is having the same dilemma.<p>I&#x27;m wanting to start a SaaS business to run as an independent developer.<p>My problem is a lot of the ideas that come to my mind I can see would eventually require a team of 3-10+ people to operate and at this stage I&#x27;m not looking for that.<p>The sweet spot for me is where I can make a living from the product while still being able to keep things essentially as a one-man-business.<p>Do you have any suggestions for a profitable-for-one-person SaaS product?
======
gldev
Unless your userbase is turbo small, it's impossible.

You can try to sell potatoes with silly messages written on them, i belive
that's a plausible 1 man business and i am not even joking.

------
smt88
As long as "eventually" needing 3-10+ people comes _after_ being cash-flow
positive, you can always sell the business and make a good chunk of money.

------
icedchai
If you find the right niche, it could be done. Look at some of the MicroConf
videos.

------
warewolf
What other hobbies or skills do you have besides coding?

Do you like on demand?

